# Wahl Peanut Trimmer for Paws



## madra (Jan 25, 2020)

It's toboggan season. My pupper is sliding a good few inches. I would like to pick a trimmer for his paw pads and maybe sanitary. 
Is the Wahl Peanut trimmer a good choice? I've also come across the Chromini, mini Arco, and too many others.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

madra said:


> It's toboggan season. My pupper is sliding a good few inches. I would like to pick a trimmer for his paw pads and maybe sanitary.
> Is the Wahl Peanut trimmer a good choice? I've also come across the Chromini, mini Arco, and too many others.


Yes, I've used the Wahl peanut trimmer for the pads of my guy's feet since Kodi was a puppy.


----------



## madra (Jan 25, 2020)

Thanks Krandall. It looks small and easy to handle.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

When you trim the pads do you go towards or away from the nails?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Molly120213 said:


> When you trim the pads do you go towards or away from the nails?


You really can go in any direction you need to to get the hair in between the toes to a reasonable length. You can't hurt them with that trimer. I did a little video showing how to do it:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks, Karen!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I use one for trimming my beard. Nice little clipper. It should work fine for feet. Pam uses a little cordless Wahl Mini Arco for between pads, and scissors the fur around the foot.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> I use one for trimming my beard. Nice little clipper. It should work fine for feet. Pam uses a little cordless Wahl Mini Arco for between pads, and scissors the fur around the foot.


Mine came over from trimming horse whiskers! 

And they are dirt cheap!


----------



## mturtel (Dec 2, 2018)

We use the peanut for both paws as well as sanitary trims. Easy to handle and I've never scraped or cut Bodhi. Which as a first time doggie owner is a miracle. I attribute that to the trimmer.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mturtel said:


> We use the peanut for both paws as well as sanitary trims. Easy to handle and I've never scraped or cut Bodhi. Which as a first time doggie owner is a miracle. I attribute that to the trimmer.


True! I have to be careful with bigger clippers, but I don't think you CAN give them "razor burn" with that one!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I haven't used the peanut trimmer, but I do have 2 sets of Wahl small trimmers that I use for his feet (and sometimes his sanitary area/ tummy because I can use it at the right angle when he's standing which I can't easily do with his normal wahl clipper).

The two I have are:

Wahl Professional Animal Pocket Pro Trimmer Blue #9861-900 

Wahl Professional Animal Equine Super Pocket Pro Trimmer #9961-2881 

They both come with small guards (which I use when I do his tummy and sanitary areas) but remove when I do his pads to get a closer cut between his pads and have never had a problem.

I like these because their wireless (as are the Wahl clippers I use for his body clipping) which helps me because I don't have to worry about 220 versus 110 and deal with cords


----------

